# Maybe a problem with my DIC and MPH/MPG



## tommyt37 (Jun 14, 2014)

Reset it and go for a freeway drive

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

It's real easy to get low average MPH numbers. I agree with tommyt37 reset it and go for a road trip.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

obermd said:


> It's real easy to get low average MPH numbers. I agree with tommyt37 reset it and go for a road trip.


Yea I want to but that evading problem: Time. I notice these things during the week and I only have limited amount of time to do my own diagnosis between this which will have to wait until Thurs when I am off work and going out to exercise and whatever else happens in an evening.

FWIW, if it does appear to be a problem, I don't know where to take it to be looked at: It seems whenever I take my car back to the dealer I bought from it runs worse/different than when I took it in. I took my car in for a change/rotation. One would expect that the tires would all be set to 35 and the dic would reflect that. My car: no Pressure the same as when I took it in but different locations and it seems to get worse MPG.(Not using Synthetic oil?) I only go back there since they have a tire deal where if you have all the service done there, you can get up to 2 sets of tires for free. Starting to wonder about this value!! Overpriced/unnecessary low quality service?


----------



## Mrhawaiibound (Jan 12, 2014)

My DIC average always ends up in the low 29's, or high 28's. I do mainly city driving and maybe a little highway driving. There isn't that much highways here in hawaii. I do run the AC 100% of the time. But this tank I reset the DIC when I filled up and I haven't been using the AC at all and now my DIC shows 33.4 MPG. I can't wait till the next fill up and put a fuel up on fuelly so I can see how much more miles I got out of this tank VS. having the AC on all the time. AC takes up a lot of energy which means a lot of gas. So if you use the AC all the time that could be one of the reasons why your MPG is low.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I was surprised this morning, I watched the AVG MPH go up(driving down the hwy for a few miles) and then sitting in traffic, the avg MPH went down while stopped. Seems the avg MPH is computed by time the engine is running not just moving. Probably no prioblem with the DIC just MPH seems to always be low or about the same.


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

I drive 500 miles a week highway @63-67mph and 50 miles a week city (25-45 mph) yet my avg mph each month is 42-45. It is based on time (or rpms, same thing ish), not miles; I've seen my avg mph drop a lot at a long red.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

If you read the thread title really fast its hilarious


----------



## David1 (Sep 16, 2011)

It's normal. Even after some 160 mph blasts in my 335 a few times a week my average speed is about 30mph over 250 miles. My Cruze is around the same. with about 50% city driving. At the end of the day I don't even care about average speed and my daughter cares even less for anything in the display accept for speed and when the fuel light come on for daddy to fill it.


----------



## tommyt37 (Jun 14, 2014)

Patman said:


> I was surprised this morning, I watched the AVG MPH go up(driving down the hwy for a few miles) and then sitting in traffic, the avg MPH went down while stopped. Seems the avg MPH is computed by time the engine is running not just moving. Probably no problem with the DIC just MPH seems to always be low or about the same.


Of course it would be you are traveling 0 mph stopped but still sucking down gas.... I am sure there is an algorithm for when the car is at idle. You will notice when traveling under 35 or 30 mph and coasting you will not get 99mpg on your DIC... (see what I did there) Now my DIC average should be better then most due to my increased length of............ time at hwy speeds. If your DIC is below average it is more then likely due to your small.......sample size at highway speeds. You can increase your DIC average by other means such as "pumping" up your tires or even an additive of some kind.... of course those could be rumors as I have never needed to worry about my DIC average yet.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The car keeps a clock on how long it's running. This clock is used in both the average MPH calculation as well as in the remaining oil life calculation.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

obermd said:


> The car keeps a clock on how long it's running. This clock is used in both the average MPH calculation as well as in the remaining oil life calculation.


Is this similar to but not exactly the timer in the DIC?


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

It is all an illusion to make you think beyond just driving and I am starting to think there is no problem to worry about.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

It's just there to **** with you like my flashing hazard button when the car is off.


----------



## David1 (Sep 16, 2011)

Merc6 said:


> It's just there to **** with you like my flashing hazard button when the car is off.


Just like when you come out and find your trunk open because GM can not figure out how to water out of switch..........


----------



## tommyt37 (Jun 14, 2014)

I am telling ya it's all about DIC avg


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

David1 said:


> Just like when you come out and find your trunk open because GM can not figure out how to water out of switch..........


So far the new switch is working. If you are B2B get it in there ASAP. 


Sent from my iFail 5s


----------

